# Any special name?



## reefgeek (May 3, 2017)

Anybody know if this type of strap had a special name? I mean the way its thin where it connects to the watch and then suddenly widens?


----------



## morningtundra (Jun 18, 2017)

I've seen this referred to as a "shoulder" or "notch" strap...

I'm looking for one too. Pls post if you find a vendor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

If you guys feel confident enough then here is an easy guide to notching any watch strap https://blog.esslinger.com/how-to-notch-a-leather-watch-band/


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Notched

But beware of the shoulder, some are curved and some straight :0


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you @Slim2500 I was actually wondering how those pliers work. I feel less dumb now. I've always wanted to make one of those straps...

Is there a technique to make the freshly cut areas of the fabric not look as if they were cut (by an amateur) ? I notice the blog says use adhesive but I'm not sure if that hides the potentially rough edges... Can you use some sort of a file or something else on the edges ?

Better yet, does cousins sell this type of strap ? :laugh:


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't think cousins sell them @gimli with regards to the technique i am no expert in watch straps but i do recall there is a wooden tool you can use to smooth the edges and fraying along with some sealant to also seal the edges have been watching youtube on strap making


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

found these if it's any help link here - http://www.ebay.com/bhp/steinhausen-watch-band

Good for our American friends


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Di-Modell, Rios, and Birkenstock do them.




























All available via eBay.


----------

